#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  صور نادرة تفسر حادث المقصورة ومقتل السادات

## البحار العاشق

[frame="10 80"]
مجموعة من الصور النادرة لحادث المنصة
*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**
الصورة مأخوذة يوم إغتيال السادات
والغريب انها لم تلتقط أمام المنصة حيث حدث الضرب والكر والفر
ولكن خلفها !!!
وكما ترون فاحد كونستابلات الحرس الجمهوري مقتول وملقى على الأرض !!!
فهل كان هناك تبادل لاطلاق النار خلف المنصة ؟؟؟
وبين من ومن ؟؟؟
الصورة تثير كثير من التساؤلات حول ما اذا كانت هناك مؤامرة دبرت لاغتيال السادات وتم الاعداد لها جيدا
مؤامرة من الداخل وليس فقط تنظيم اسلامي سلفي
**
*[/frame]

----------


## bassem_aa

هي فين الصوره

----------


## البحار العاشق

> هي فين الصوره


والله الصور ظاهرة عندى
بس السيرفر هو اللى مزدحم عشان كده بتنزل ببطىء
حاول تشوفها مرة تانيه
الف شكر على التنبيه

----------


## mr_virus

الصور ظاهرة 

والموضوع فعلا شكله كان متختطله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شواهد و أحداث أيامنا السوده ديت تؤكد أن حادث المنصة كان مجرد أول حلقة فى مسلسل مكسيكى مدبلج طويل و ممل لتحويل من مصر من جمهورية بعد أن كانت مملكة مؤسسها واحد دخاخنى ألبانى إلى مجرد عزبة خاصة يتوارثها الأبناء و الأحفاد عن أب واحد و أم واحدة

----------


## محمود زايد

للى راح راح وسواء كان فى مؤامرة بالداخل او بالخارج فمصر خسرت السادات رغم وجود اخطاء فى حكمه
شكرا على الصور

----------

